# Acre B-3 (TBT Chat Thread)



## Jeremy (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to The Bell Tree's official monthly chat thread, which is the main place to meet other Bell Tree members! At the end of every month, the chat thread will be locked, :'(, and unpinned, :'(, and a new one will be made to take its place, . The topic here is up to you: Just make sure it follows all of the rules, <_<!

Spam isn't tolerated, :no:, so please refrain from using one or two word posts such as "Hi, everyone!" or "That's cool!" in one post, instead saying more than a single sentence. The chat threads are heavily moderated, and if spam is seen, a warn might be issued.

We hope you enjoy your time here, B)!

~TBT Staff


----------



## ƒish (May 1, 2006)

Hullo everyone.

Happy May!   
^_^


----------



## Tyler (May 1, 2006)

Yay B-3 is back!      

April Showers bring May flowers..... At least let's hope.


----------



## Micah (May 2, 2006)

My birthday is is 19 days! I just got back from my cousin's house. It's nice to be home!


----------



## Kyle (May 3, 2006)

Sooo....anybody have anything to talk about? :/

I'm bored.  
:yawn:


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 3, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> 1 second


You're not supposed to spam in here... fftopic:

I'm glad TBT Trivia is back! How about you?

First page! W00t!


----------



## link5252 (May 3, 2006)

Soo how is everyone good? bad? eh?


----------



## Kyle (May 3, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Grrrrrrr...... I said 1 second!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't even have a second.    
-_-			 

I haven't been in alot of TBT Trivia though. :l
I hope I make it when it starts.


----------



## link5252 (May 3, 2006)

Whats that screen test thang?


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 3, 2006)

[quote="] Soo how is everyone good? bad? eh? [/quote]
 Pretty good today, it was waaarm today!


----------



## link5252 (May 3, 2006)

Yeah it was good for m awsome day!


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 3, 2006)

[quote="] Whats that screen test thang? [/quote]
 Smart posts screenshots from his favorite series, Star Trek, like everyday, and he keeps like a record of all the links.  I tried starting my own, but it didn't go so well.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 3, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, lol, I thought it was spam...sorry abou tthat.


----------



## link5252 (May 3, 2006)

Dobble post ooooh bad boy time out 4 u


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 3, 2006)

Well, it wasn't spam, so it doesn't matter...


----------



## Micah (May 3, 2006)

Well, anyway. Tank war and trivia on my borthday! Good present!


----------



## Tyler (May 4, 2006)

Cool. I think I am camping those days though. I need to go check.


----------



## link5252 (May 4, 2006)

Camping *shivers* i hate camping dumb deer....


----------



## Tyler (May 4, 2006)

If you give it a chance it's fun. Espically in our troop. We pull many pranks on people.


----------



## link5252 (May 4, 2006)

Ran try to get kicked and kicked again by two deers on your side then takl to me anyways it was fun until then...


----------



## Justin (May 4, 2006)

Hay everyone, E3's only in 5/6 days depending if you count the 8th as a e3 day.

PKMN, Smart's screen test thing is a contest not a view for fun thing. :>


----------



## Micah (May 4, 2006)

I can't wait for E3!


----------



## Tyler (May 4, 2006)

[quote="] Ran try to get kicked and kicked again by two deers on your side then takl to me anyways it was fun until then... [/quote]
 That's diffrent.


----------



## SL92 (May 4, 2006)

Who doesn't like camping? People in Newfoundland see it as like a tradition.


----------



## TwilightKing (May 4, 2006)

Good ol' Newfoundland!

man, E3 is so close now   
^_^


----------



## Tyler (May 4, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Who doesn't like camping? People in Newfoundland see it as like a tradition. [/quote]
 I know somebody. It's a long long painful story. 

YAY E3


----------



## Fanghorn (May 4, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Who doesn't like camping? People in Newfoundland see it as like a tradition. [/quote]
 Heh, I love camping! In fact I am a boy scout! I dont see why people dont like it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 4, 2006)

god it was hot today >_< our school went on a trip to a baseball game. It was so frigging hot! a lot of the time we were just wonding around


----------



## Tyler (May 4, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Who doesn't like camping? People in Newfoundland see it as like a tradition.


Heh, I love camping! In fact I am a boy scout! I dont see why people dont like it. [/quote]
 Cool. Me too!    
^_^			 What rank are you? I'm second-class right now almost first class.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 4, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Hay everyone, E3's only in 5/6 days depending if you count the 8th as a e3 day.
> 
> PKMN, Smart's screen test thing is a contest not a view for fun thing. :>


 oooooh....well, I wasn't around here when he did them >_< <_<


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 4, 2006)

*<big><big><big><big><big>ALERT THE SIG CONTEST IS ENDING TOMORROW AT 12:00 AM! MAKE SURE IF YOU HAVE AN ENTRY TO SUBMIT IT BEFORE THEN!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big>


----------



## Grawr (May 4, 2006)

Oh, Thanks again JJ for the Organization XIII sig! I'm just dying to see more of your work now!


----------



## ƒish (May 4, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> *<big><big><big><big><big>ALERT THE SIG CONTEST IS ENDING TOMORROW AT 12:00 AM! MAKE SURE IF YOU HAVE AN ENTRY TO SUBMIT IT BEFORE THEN!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big> </big></big>


<big><big>
 got mine in. ^0^

cant wait to see the results. ^-^</big>


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 4, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> Oh, Thanks again JJ for the Organization XIII sig! I'm just dying to see more of your work now!


 thank you very much! Also at fish, I too am exited, I can't wait to see more entries!


----------



## ƒish (May 4, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Blathers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 D:

well mine just lost...     

*hurries to figure out something better than filters*

>_>


----------



## Lone_Wolf (May 4, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Grawr (May 5, 2006)

I'm the only one on TBT right now...Hahahahahaha.

No school today.     
^_^


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 5, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> I'm the only one on TBT right now...Hahahahahaha.
> 
> No school today.     
^_^


 I've got school but i'm sick :barf:


----------



## Grawr (May 5, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Blathers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh jeez, that can't be too good. Are ya' like...in-pain-sick, or is it just a fever?


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 5, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fever...acompanied with horrible sore throught.


----------



## Grawr (May 5, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Blathers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 5, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Queeeeeeeeeeen..*cough* I mean Queen.


----------



## Grawr (May 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, I should've thought of that.     
 Time for some more download-madness! (Until I run out of $ to spend on Itunes)


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 5, 2006)

New sig!


----------



## Twigg (May 5, 2006)

Nice sig! JJ made it?


----------



## Grawr (May 5, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> New sig!


    			 Jeez, yet another amazing sig by JJ!      

You really should change your name back to JJRamone2. :yes:


----------



## Micah (May 5, 2006)

I wish I could make sigs like that!


----------



## Grawr (May 5, 2006)

Yeah Koehler, I wish I could too! But I dont even have like Photoshop and all that sig-making stuff anyway.


----------



## Micah (May 5, 2006)

Neither do I. I have gimp but it doesn't work.


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 5, 2006)

Twigg said:
			
		

> Nice sig! JJ made it?


 Yeah I am JJ I just changed my name a while ago.


----------



## Micah (May 5, 2006)

It took me a while to figure that out.


----------



## Grawr (May 5, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> It took me a while to figure that out.


 Just so you and others don't get confused later on, I'm getting a name change. Its going to be "Xemnas" instead of "Blathers"


----------



## Micah (May 5, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How did you pick that name?


----------



## Grawr (May 5, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Blathers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kingom Hearts II, Koehler. Kingodm Hearts II. :yes:


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 5, 2006)

Signature Contest Voting Is Now Open!!!


----------



## Micah (May 5, 2006)

I voted for Shadow Link!


----------



## Kyle (May 5, 2006)

I don't vote. I'm bad at juding.

Oh yes, I changed my name for, not by will, but *SECURITY* reasons.


----------



## Micah (May 5, 2006)

I thought it was to fit in with your story. And I changed from tomNook to Koehler for personal reasons.


----------



## Kyle (May 5, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I thought it was to fit in with your story. And I changed from tomNook to Koehler for personal reasons.


 No..... I'm not joking!
IT WAS IT WAS IT WAS IT WAS!
SECUTRIY.
Didn't you read what it said in my signature?


----------



## Grawr (May 5, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I read it, someone was like, well I wont repeat it incase anyone gets any ideas...


----------



## Kyle (May 6, 2006)

Well anyway, I think I will just keep this namee for a longer time I think, since it will be my name I use in life.   
-_-			  Obvious.

But anyway, I don't care about the story that much to change my name! DO YOU KNOW WHAT I HAD TO SACRIFICE? My Arcade Champion Titles! IN TETRIS AND SQUARES (Bulerias beat me in Frogger, what the deuce?)!

But.... I'm getting used to Kyle........    
^_^			 .......it was odd when I first got it...... but I'm used to it..........    
^_^			 

Okay, can we change the topic...? I'm tired talking about names...


----------



## Lone_Wolf (May 6, 2006)

so anything good today?


----------



## Kyle (May 6, 2006)

Ummmm.... the E3 '06 Section opened today. Plus on Wi-Fi AC:WW. Nintendo is celebrating Cinco De Mayo.... I made a topic of it. They are sending Sombereros.
I can't translate the letter though, its spanish. Go to my topic to see what it says.
This Topic


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 6, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Ummmm.... the E3 '06 Section opened today. Plus on Wi-Fi AC:WW. Nintendo is celebrating Cinco De Mayo.... I made a topic of it. They are sending Sombereros.
> I can't translate the letter though, its spanish. Go to my topic to see what it says.
> This Topic


 All I did was go on freetranslation.com


Happy Five of May!  We are going to celebrate in the way but beautiful and poetica:  With large hats.  

Your Friend, Nintendo


----------



## Kyle (May 6, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wha-??? But I got it this morning, and its the 6th of May!


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 6, 2006)

THE SIG COMPOTITION WINNERS HAVE BEEN RELEASED!


----------



## ƒish (May 6, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> THE SIG COMPOTITION WINNERS HAVE BEEN RELEASED!


 D:

*runs to look*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (May 6, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (May 6, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Kyle (May 6, 2006)

MmMMmMmmM.... whats the Validating Group mean?


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 6, 2006)

The validating group is a group that hasn't yet validated their email.  Does TBT now need emails validated?  When I signed up, it didn't.


----------



## Kyle (May 6, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> The validating group is a group that hasn't yet validated their email.  Does TBT now need emails validated?  When I signed up, it didn't.


 Me either..... crap..... I don't get e-mails.... I use my sister's e-mail.     
:'(


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 6, 2006)

You don't need to. Only new members...


----------



## ƒish (May 6, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> The validating group is a group that hasn't yet validated their email.  Does TBT now need emails validated?  When I signed up, it didn't.


 nah, there's no point for it here.


----------



## Bulerias (May 6, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Well anyway, I think I will just keep this namee for a longer time I think, since it will be my name I use in life.   
-_-			  Obvious.
> 
> But anyway, I don't care about the story that much to change my name! DO YOU KNOW WHAT I HAD TO SACRIFICE? My Arcade Champion Titles! IN TETRIS AND SQUARES (Bulerias beat me in Frogger, what the deuce?)!
> 
> ...


 I <3 Frogger, and your high score was more of a low score.     

Nah, kidding... Good luck beating my score, though. >_>;;;


----------



## Kyle (May 6, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Well anyway, I think I will just keep this namee for a longer time I think, since it will be my name I use in life. -_-


----------



## SL92 (May 6, 2006)

You just got owned...


----------



## Micah (May 6, 2006)

Frogger is too tense for me.


----------



## Kyle (May 6, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] You just got owned... [/quote]
 Who did??????


----------



## link5252 (May 6, 2006)

I finnly got Harvest moon magic melody :jay: any one else got it?


----------



## Micah (May 7, 2006)

Nope. Is Harvest Moon really that good?


----------



## SL92 (May 8, 2006)

[quote="] I finnly got Harvest moon magic melody :jay: any one else got it? [/quote]
 WooT!


I got it!


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 8, 2006)

I got Metal Gear Solid 3:Subsistance yesterday, its online is godly.


----------



## ƒish (May 8, 2006)

[quote="] I finnly got Harvest moon magic melody :jay: any one else got it? [/quote]
 ja, great game.

i'm in winter, but i haven't played in awhile. : (


----------



## Kyle (May 9, 2006)

I only play Animal Crossing.


----------



## link5252 (May 9, 2006)

Kyle turst ne if u like AC u have to like harvest moon its the same but u get marryed and have kids :lol:  no for real u do


----------



## Jeremy (May 9, 2006)

[quote="] Kyle turst ne if u like AC u have to like harvest moon its the same but u get marryed and have kids :lol:  no for real u do [/quote]
 Well there are a lot more different things than that. :yes:


----------



## link5252 (May 9, 2006)

good ponit your negihboers are humans w00t! and stuff


----------



## Kyle (May 9, 2006)

Why would I want the same thing as AC??????

Plus, animals are more fun.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2006)

If the mircosoft conffrence did anyone see the pinita game. AC for the 360 just with a diffrent concept.


----------



## Jeremy (May 9, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> If the mircosoft conffrence did anyone see the pinita game. AC for the 360 just with a diffrent concept.


 I don't think it was AC at all actually.   :lol:   I honestly think that game was a joke to be shown as one of the main games of the conference.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's kind of like remake and no It's offical.


----------



## Jeremy (May 9, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh... I didn't see how it looked like AC.

But I don't think Microsoft should have spent that much time on the family games because I suppose the main audience of E3 is not that young.

But yah, this game looks like it targets younger ages than Animal Crossing (by that I mean, it's not a good game for all ages like AC, but maybe more towards the younger gamers).


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 9, 2006)

Is anyone is Track and Field at their school?  I'm in track, I'm doing mile and half mile (1600m, 800m).


----------



## Tyler (May 10, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Is anyone is Track and Field at their school?  I'm in track, I'm doing mile and half mile (1600m, 800m).


 I was last year for the high jump. Didn't do as well as I thought I would though.


----------



## link5252 (May 10, 2006)

No but i wish you luck PKMN


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 10, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Is anyone is Track and Field at their school?  I'm in track, I'm doing mile and half mile (1600m, 800m).


 we had our entire track day yesterday, and I didn't wear sun screen! IT BURNS! Bu anywyas, I hate sports so...yeah...


----------



## SL92 (May 10, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Why would I want the same thing as AC??????
> 
> Plus, animals are more fun.


    			 There are animals in Harvest Moon: Magical Melody (the best freakin game ever) and you take care of them, plus:

-Get Married
-Townsfolk moving in and out--A new HM concept.
-Fishing, but there's more! You can mine O: And find stuff in the mountains.
-Have a baby!
-10 different bacholors and 10 different bachororettes, not to mention Jaime, your business rival.
-You have a business rival!!-- A new HM concept
-buy property!-- A new HM concept
-upgrade your house!
-build new houses
-eat stuff!
-grow crops(I almost forgot    			 )
-free the harvest goddess!
-bake stuff!
-buy new furniture!
-go to bed at any location!-- A new HM concept
-many festivals!
-raise livestock, or whatever they're called
-have two pets! A dog and a pig!-- A new HM concept
-Use the Z button to target where you want to use an item



NOT the same thing as AC
-


----------



## Tyler (May 10, 2006)

Cool. I've never played it but I may get it. Eventually.


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 10, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="Kyle said:
			
		

> Why would I want the same thing as AC??????
> 
> Plus, animals are more fun.


   			 There are animals in Harvest Moon: Magical Melody (the best freakin game ever) and you take care of them, plus:

-Get Married
-Townsfolk moving in and out--A new HM concept.
-Fishing, but there's more! You can mine O: And find stuff in the mountains.
-Have a baby!
-10 different bacholors and 10 different bachororettes, not to mention Jaime, your business rival.
-You have a business rival!!-- A new HM concept
-buy property!-- A new HM concept
-upgrade your house!
-build new houses
-eat stuff!
-grow crops(I almost forgot    			 )
-free the harvest goddess!
-bake stuff!
-buy new furniture!
-go to bed at any location!-- A new HM concept
-many festivals!
-raise livestock, or whatever they're called
-have two pets! A dog and a pig!-- A new HM concept
-Use the Z button to target where you want to use an item



NOT the same thing as AC
- [/quote]
 no, the best Freakin' game ever is Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence!


----------



## Micah (May 10, 2006)

Still probably won't get it. Getting married in AC would be cool. Cross-breeds!


----------



## Tyler (May 10, 2006)

Half Donkey have human.


----------



## Micah (May 10, 2006)

Half lion half man! :lol:


----------



## Jeremy (May 10, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, the best Freakin' game ever is Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence! [/quote]
 Uhhh.... there is no _best_ game....


----------



## Micah (May 10, 2006)

Storm's right. It's all a matter of opinion.


----------



## Tyler (May 10, 2006)

It's true. I was going to post that earlier but I had to go to Scouts.


----------



## Fanghorn (May 11, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> It's true. I was going to post that earlier but I had to go to Scouts.


 Boy scouts? Hey, ima boy scout too!


----------



## Tyler (May 11, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 I know you said that like 2 or 3 times.


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 11, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He has a bad memory....he has a bad memory...he has a bad memmory...what was I just saying?


----------



## Fanghorn (May 11, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Grr. Bad memory. Bad bad memory! Go in a itme out! *blanks out*(jk) No wonder im getting a D+ in advanced math for not turning in homeworks.


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 11, 2006)

I made a new sig! (it's my current one)


----------



## Jeremy (May 11, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> I made a new sig! (it's my current one)


 I like it, but I'm not sure if that shape is best for it.


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2006)

Is it me or did the skin change to circles to triangles???????

EDIT: Back to circles again, nevermind.


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 11, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have both versions:


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 11, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Is it me or did the skin change to circles to triangles???????
> 
> EDIT: Back to circles again, nevermind.


 Yes it did, , read my thread in TBT HQ .

JJ your sig looks cool, but I don't  like that shape thing aruond the image.


----------



## Jeremy (May 11, 2006)

Yah, I like the rectangle one better.


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 11, 2006)

I created an animated version.


----------



## Kyle (May 13, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 13, 2006)

Well, if you want to spam...spam yourself, by like what Fish said, PM yourself a billion times.  Also, please read my sig, you can't get mad at us for telling you to stop spamming >: (


----------



## Kyle (May 13, 2006)

Well:

1. Turn the other way... you don't always have to stick your nose in... it was where it belonged anyway.

2. HEY! ITS IN THE SPAM FORUM FOR THE MILLIONTH TIME!!! I can be mad at you for interrupting something where it belonged in the first place.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 13, 2006)

Well, the town dump isn't necessarily for spam, it's for stuff that doesn't go anywhere else.  Spamming like that is unneeded, yes when I was a n00b when I first joined, I spammed in there, but I learned quickly not to do it.  Okay, you spam in there, but don't overdue it, and you keep spamming in your posts...so you're saying you came to this forum to spam?  and post in the town dump?


----------



## SL92 (May 13, 2006)

12) Personal Information 
Personal information is considered your name, age, address, phone number, and the sorts. On these forums, it is up to you if you want to reveal that info, and if you do, please do so in a PM. 


I have a question... why is "Personal information is considered your* name*" there? Everyone knows each others name. Like Justin, Daniel, Travis, Tyler, Nick, etc.


----------



## Tyler (May 13, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] 12) Personal Information 
Personal information is considered your name, age, address, phone number, and the sorts. On these forums, it is up to you if you want to reveal that info, and if you do, please do so in a PM. 


I have a question... why is "Personal information is considered your* name*" there? Everyone knows each others name. Like Justin, Daniel, Travis, Tyler, Nick, etc. [/quote]
 I really don't know. I guess the staff doesn't want you to tell every single person like everday. Maybe mention it once and a while and thats it. I would ask Bul personaly.


----------



## Micah (May 14, 2006)

About personal info: AC:WW can give your name away. I know most of these peoples names (And not from that)


----------



## Kyle (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, Kyle is my real name too, and I asked STORMTROOPER8888 to change it to that. I guess it means last names, because if you just searched up one name like Justin, it would come by the thousands, then hundreds in Canada.


----------



## Micah (May 14, 2006)

I found out 3 people with my exact name (other than me) live in my town!


----------



## Micah (May 19, 2006)

It's my birthday today! Well, actually it's tommorow but I'm celebrating today.


----------



## Tyler (May 19, 2006)

Happy cough Birthday....

I'm not feeling to well. I have a sore throat, runny nose and my stomach hurts.


----------



## Jeremy (May 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Fanghorn (May 19, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> It's my birthday today! Well, actually it's tommorow but I'm celebrating today.


Well have a happy birthday! I hope you get somthing good.


----------



## Bulerias (May 19, 2006)

By name we naturally mean full name.  You can't really stalk anyone with first name only, you know? >_>;;;

   

Happy Birthday, Koehler.


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 19, 2006)

Happy, Happy B-Day to Youuuuuuuuuuuuu!     
Heres your present....its some text!


----------



## link5252 (May 19, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, Koehler.


 Happy Birthday Koehler!


----------



## Kyle (May 19, 2006)

Since we got  Sage Dog, we need a Sage Cat!     






Ain't the little thing so cute?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 19, 2006)

awwwwwwww!
It is...


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 20, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] 12) Personal Information 
Personal information is considered your name, age, address, phone number, and the sorts. On these forums, it is up to you if you want to reveal that info, and if you do, please do so in a PM. 


I have a question... why is "Personal information is considered your* name*" there? Everyone knows each others name. Like Justin, Daniel, Travis, Tyler, Nick, etc. [/quote]
It's first and last .  Only about...4 or something people know mine . (first name)  There is one member who knows my full name...


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 20, 2006)

Nobody, I mean nobody knows my name...
Crap, Storm knows it  <_< 
...oh well, keep it a secret...
Nobody shall know my true name...

My name may include the letters:
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ


*ahem* LOL


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 20, 2006)

Does it happen to be Kloud?  That's your ACWW name .


----------



## Tyler (May 20, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Does it happen to be Kloud?  That's your ACWW name .


 He said his first name in dashes to me.   :yes:


----------



## Tyler (May 20, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Since we got  Sage Dog, we need a Sage Cat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your giving this to me and PKMN??? Thanks!!!    
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 20, 2006)

Let's call him Tubby!  Thanks Kolvo!


----------



## SL92 (May 21, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Let's call him Tubby!  Thanks Kolvo!


 I was thinking you'd react along the lines of "He's so cute" not "he's so tubby"


 :lol:


----------



## Kyle (May 25, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Let's call him Tubby! Thanks Kolvo!


I was thinking you'd react along the lines of "He's so cute" not "he's so tubby"


 :lol: [/quote]
  :lol: Hes just so cute you wanna cut your head off.... well to me it is... well not really. But the cat is daaaaaaang cute!

And tubby.


----------



## Micah (May 26, 2006)

Id it a guy or girl cat?


----------



## Kyle (May 26, 2006)

Girl, of course!


----------



## Fanghorn (May 26, 2006)

A girl named tubby.....great... >_<


----------



## Kyle (May 26, 2006)

I don't get your point.

But anyway.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I moved your 'Start' buttons! Muhahahahahaha!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 26, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> A girl named tubby.....great... >_<


 really......


----------



## Grawr (May 26, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] 12) Personal Information 
Personal information is considered your name, age, address, phone number, and the sorts. On these forums, it is up to you if you want to reveal that info, and if you do, please do so in a PM. 


I have a question... why is "Personal information is considered your* name*" there? Everyone knows each others name. Like Justin, Daniel, Travis, Tyler, Nick, etc. [/quote]
 Nobody knows my name.  :r


----------



## Micah (May 27, 2006)

I don't think anyone knows mine.


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 27, 2006)

Just Storm knows mine I think, I am hidden in the Shadows
Tubby, I am your father
NO No that cant be true, you're lying
Search your feeling you know it too be true


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2006)

Xemnas said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] 12) Personal Information
> Personal information is considered your name, age, address, phone number, and the sorts. On these forums, it is up to you if you want to reveal that info, and if you do, please do so in a PM.
> 
> 
> I have a question... why is "Personal information is considered your* name*" there? Everyone knows each others name. Like Justin, Daniel, Travis, Tyler, Nick, etc.


Nobody knows my name.  :r [/quote]
 Well by name it means last name, there really isn't a problem if you tell people your first name.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, only a select few know my first name .  It was leaked by somebody <_____< <_< in an MSN conversation. coughjustincough


----------



## Tyler (May 27, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Yeah, only a select few know my first name .  It was leaked by somebody <_____< <_< in an MSN conversation. coughjustincough


 I know it.

It's PKMNMasterSamus.. .    			 Uhhhh... Yea Bad humor.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 27, 2006)

Nope .  That would be messed up then >_< because I'm a boy and Samus is a girl's name >_< why couldn't I have picked Mario or something!!!!!!    
:'(


----------



## Micah (May 28, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Xemnas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well by name it means last name, there really isn't a problem if you tell people your first name. [/quote]
 Somebody made a forum game about guess my name and it was locked.


----------



## SL92 (May 29, 2006)

What happened to Live Chat and why are forum games moved?


----------



## Jeremy (May 29, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] What happened to Live Chat and why are forum games moved? [/quote]
 The catagoey Special Features was retired, so The Basement was moved to General.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 29, 2006)

It's weird now . but cool


----------



## Grawr (May 29, 2006)

Wait..so now there is no more Live Chat?


----------



## Jeremy (May 29, 2006)

Xemnas said:
			
		

> Wait..so now there is no more Live Chat?


 It's a sub board in the Basement... but right now randomnet is messed up, so it doesn't work at the moment.


----------



## Triforce3force (May 30, 2006)

*looks around*  *cleans dust off account*

I'm back! ANYONE MISS ME???  :lol:


----------



## Micah (May 30, 2006)

Welcome back Triforce3Force!


----------



## Tyler (May 30, 2006)

Woah, You haven't been on in a while.    
:blink:			 Welecome back.


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *looks around*  *cleans dust off account*
> 
> I'm back! ANYONE MISS ME???  :lol:


 Welcome back  :yes:


----------



## Bulerias (May 30, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *looks around*  *cleans dust off account*
> 
> I'm back! ANYONE MISS ME???  :lol:


 I did.


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 30, 2006)

I was wondering where you went, welcome back!   
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 30, 2006)

Hey there, welcome back .


----------



## Triforce3force (May 30, 2006)

^_^			  YAY! People still remember me!  

Sorry guys, I have SO MANY TESTS!  *Goes off to study*  :angry:


----------



## Fanghorn (May 30, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> ^_^			  YAY! People still remember me!
> 
> Sorry guys, I have SO MANY TESTS!  *Goes off to study*  :angry:


 Welcome back! Ive been sort of incactive becuase of my grades and tests.  <_< At least school is out on the 14th for me.    
^_^


----------



## ƒish (May 31, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *looks around*  *cleans dust off account*
> 
> I'm back! ANYONE MISS ME???  :lol:


 Love you too.     

yeah, glad to see you back though, i'm so happy school is out. : D


----------



## Jeremy (May 31, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 31, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Micah (May 31, 2006)

I have to get off to go do school. <_<  If I'm lucky, I'll get August off.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 31, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Tyler (May 31, 2006)

I get out on Tuesday.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 31, 2006)

w00t tomorrow is June


----------



## Micah (Jun 5, 2006)

Shouldn't there be a June Chat Thread?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow.. this is May.  I'll close this one and get the June one up ASAP.


----------

